# sterilizing drift wood....



## tipopiola (May 9, 2003)

Hi guys-
I've seen quite a few posts on here about sir nathans method of preparing drift wood, but I've never actually been able to find where his procedure is. Can anyone give me a link to a previous post or just give me the quick of it? Do you just boil it or do you use a small amount of diluted bleach or what? I really appreciate this as I'm heading to lake superior tomorrow and will come across a ton of drift wood and rocks etc. Thanks a bunch, Tipopiola


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

I think this is what your looking for.
By the way, a pressure washer comes in handy too. Even if you need to make a trip to the car wash.

http://24.222.13.130/nate/driftwood.html

ttldnial


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

ttldnial said:


> I think this is what your looking for.
> By the way, a pressure washer comes in handy too. Even if you need to make a trip to the car wash.
> 
> http://24.222.13.130/nate/driftwood.html
> ...


 thats it


----------

